# AR-15 not firing



## Pawpa (Feb 24, 2015)

Looking for some advice on why my ar-15 is not firing. Took it out the other day ran 5 or 6 rounds through. Reloaded with some reloads and when we pulled the trigger it only clicked. Carrier bolt seemed to be caught because had to use extreme pull to get it out. Tried a few more times and still it would not fire even after oiling. Took it apart and used a firing pin from another gun and it fired ok. Only fired one round with it. Put the other firing pin back in and it still would not fire. We did measure the two firing pins and both were exactly the same length. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## TrailBlazinMan (Feb 25, 2015)

Will it work with factory ammo?


----------



## AndrewX (Feb 25, 2015)

TrailBlazinMan said:


> Will it work with factory ammo?



+1

If your rifle functions with factory loads, you have a problem with your handloads. Most likely this is something regarding how the primers are seated.

If your rifle does not function with factory loads it could be any number of things starting with how clean you keep the all the parts that make up the bolt carrier group to the strength of the hammer spring.

Also, as well as being the same length, are the firing pins otherwise identical and have exactly the same profile and weight?


----------



## Pawpa (Feb 25, 2015)

Firing pins did have the same profile.  Did not check the weight.  My main concern was the bolt carrier was stuck and hard to pull back.  Is there something in the action that would cause this.  It appears that the cam may have a rounded corner.  Could this cause a problem.  It was firing with both factory loads and reloads a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## AndrewX (Feb 25, 2015)

Pawpa said:


> Firing pins did have the same profile.  Did not check the weight.  My main concern was the bolt carrier was stuck and hard to pull back.  Is there something in the action that would cause this.  It appears that the cam may have a rounded corner.  Could this cause a problem.  It was firing with both factory loads and reloads a couple of weeks ago.



PM sent.


----------



## leoparddog (Feb 25, 2015)

If the bolt carrier was stuck, where in it's cycle was it stuck?  If it was stuck with the round almost completely chambered, your reloads are likely too large for the chamber. Fully resizing them or even using a Small Base Die may help.

If it was stuck before the round was fully chambered it may be a problem with the Gas Key aligning with the Gas Tube extension.  Check the Gas Key on top of the BCG and the tube inside the upper receiver.


----------



## TrailBlazinMan (Feb 26, 2015)

Will it work now with factory ammo?


----------



## Seering (Mar 2, 2015)

a few quick thoughts 
Check the OAL, neck sizing, and trim length for the reloads.

If either are a bit over specs it might be causing the bolt to not be able close to completely.

Also on a new build, mine was extremely tight til i ran about 20 rounds through it ... 
Had to keep it lubed up after those 20 its been fine since. In fact it was tight just racking the bolt the 1st few times


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Mar 2, 2015)

Full length size, seat bullet to correct OAL
and use Lee Factory crimp die and it will
go boom  every time....Neck sizing for autos
is risky business and not worth the effort....

Full length size....

Use 6-7 some dummy (no primer) rounds to 
test hand cycle before handloading a bunch..


----------



## hpurvis (Mar 7, 2015)

Sounds like your hand loads are too hot.


----------

